# B5/ZINC Acne removal review....



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

so after second cycle i broke out pretty badly with acne on upper arms,shoulders and back... looked pretty fookin bad, anyway i decided to do the legendary B5/Zinc combo that fights acne, if you google it, alot of success stories, i ran this for about 3 months and this is the result i got out of it

month 1- 10G of b5, 25mg zinc (morning) and 25 at night
- after first week i noticed alot less white head pimples going on, overall was good, near end of first month i was able to bench again without a pimple on my back popping and blood going on my shirt

month 2- 10g (upped to 15 later), zinc remained the same 
-for about half the month 10g  was okay, acne had noticeable faded, wasn't too bad but then i started getting purple blood boils that just stayed under the skin, and when i took a needle and popped it, really dark blood just gushed out and then the spot would shrink but remain purple, so i upped the dosage to 15g a day and acne started fading away again...

month 3-15g b5, 50mg zinc
- acne started coming back, i assume my body had built up tolerance to b5.... cause this shyt wasn't working anymore... acne decided to come back, it was coming slowly so i stopped taking it at the end and it just blew up, back to pimples popping during benching and ruining shirts (hydrogen peroxide gets rid of blood stains boys  ) 

overall it did work as told by others, ive built up immune to it pretty quickly, some people say you gotta cycle on and off etc, others say  you gotta taper down the dosage, so many different ways, but the b5 pills come in 500mg each so you can imagine i was popping like 20+ pills a day, felt like an old man, wasn't a fan, going to dermatologist now though to get the acne all figured out, just thought id share my story with it since i ran it first hand , it does work but it aint a perm fix


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

Have u tried drinking apple cider vinegar? It helps....research it.....


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

honestly i gave up on this shyt, hoping the derm will just prescribe me some strong stuff like accutane to remove it, i got called out by this old guy on trt for test acne in the change room aha, i told him i was on trt, he threw some suggestions at me like tanning but im not into that


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

Doxycycline works great for acne if u can't get accutane.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

I just started using retin A from ADC.  So far it seems to help, but it's not magic


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

How many times a day do u take hott soapy showers? Try anti bacteria soap.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

And a loofa on a stick


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

losieloos said:


> How many times a day do u take hott soapy showers? Try anti bacteria soap.



twice a day, already tried aha, here ill post a bit of how the acne on my upper arm looks, its only on outter side like shoulders, luckily tshirts cover it up


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

Could also be the alignment of ur genitals so please also include pics of that.


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

Erythromycin is a good antibiotic for acne that meets your description.  It has anti-inflammatory properties that will help with the purple splotches, and kills the bacteria that causes it.  Two pronged approach....oh yeah.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

different lighting, looks like that, i cropped it but essentially its like that on my back, shoulders and a bit upper bicep


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

Have u tried benzoyl peroxide?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

Those look a lot like the ones on my back/shoulders/chest, but I guess I'm lucky that mine don't bleed out through my shirt.  I've been scrubbing hard with a loofa sponge and using retin A.  It's been working


----------



## Dtownry (Dec 3, 2013)

acne.org  order their pump jug of benzoyl peroxide.  It is mild and way better than anything in the stores.  Spread that all over , a lot of it, after washing with cethapil or purpose soap.  Works like a charm.  Stains though so be careful.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

i got the cream but honestly i cant put that shit all over my body, at 210 @ 5'8 i can barely reach my back aha


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

i am only running 250mg of test for cruise, i was runnign .25 adex e3d or so, i upped it to .5ed and it kinda made a bit of a difference but honestly its come to a point where i dont want to have to keep buying shyt like benzoyl for the rest of my life and keep spreading that shyt all over me


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

Don't worry we'll get through this together.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Don't worry we'll get through this together.



 derm appointment on wed, i have mixed feelings about accutane, great stories from it but i know if i get it, i wont be able to do my next blast untill sept....


----------



## losieloos (Dec 3, 2013)

How old are you? Did u had alot of acne as a young lad?


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

losieloos said:


> How old are you? Did u had alot of acne as a young lad?



21 bout to turn 22, never  had back acne or anything, just on my face aha, face is cleared now but back and shoulders aren't  it flipped, though im glad, it switched, cant hide the face but i can hide the back and shoulder acne


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 3, 2013)

I tried the B5 zinc thing and it didn't work for me. Like Rump said, Retin A works.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 3, 2013)

ill let you guys know what the doc says on wed, im a skip a week of pins in hopes that my test drops low enough that he doesn't see like 1300 on results if he does hormone panel too


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 3, 2013)

Ive had good success with b5. I bought it in bulk powder and ran through my cycle.  I t has been proven to reduce acne if taking in large doses.  I took around 6 up to 8 grams/day divided up in does with usually 2500 before bed.  I heard you can get B5 in cream too...... Mrs Alpha also buy Black African natural soap and that shit does miracles for complexion......


----------



## Azog (Dec 3, 2013)

B5 didn't do shit for me.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 3, 2013)

B5 needs to be cycled.....after a while you can take 10-12-15g and it wont do shit.  Id order accutane from an int'l pharm....screw the doc.  

Vitamin A & E also need to be in check/dialed in.  I also use quite a bit of teen acne products.  I lather up by back, upper chest/shoulders before i even run the water in the shower.  I let the soap/acne wash absorb and almost dry before i hop into the shower.  same for my face, neck, etc.  get your hands wet with the soap/wash lather up everything covered in acne and rub it in over and over til its absorbed by the skin.  I also have to use the acne lotions cuz this dries out your skin so much........but i do think it helps, dont believe its counterproductive.  

another thing, what compounds are you running??  picking different ones could help, as theres more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the same problem... Finally made a doc appt.. He gave me 2 creams and doxycycline 

I ditch the creams cuz how the **** do I put them on my back and one (epoduo) was 380$ wtf!?!? 

So I stuck with the pills doxycycline 100mg ED. Worked wonders! Had me almost clear in about a month and stay cleared


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> B5 needs to be cycled.....after a while you can take 10-12-15g and it wont do shit.  Id order accutane from an int'l pharm....screw the doc.
> 
> Vitamin A & E also need to be in check/dialed in.  I also use quite a bit of teen acne products.  I lather up by back, upper chest/shoulders before i even run the water in the shower.  I let the soap/acne wash absorb and almost dry before i hop into the shower.  same for my face, neck, etc.  get your hands wet with the soap/wash lather up everything covered in acne and rub it in over and over til its absorbed by the skin.  I also have to use the acne lotions cuz this dries out your skin so much........but i do think it helps, dont believe its counterproductive.
> 
> another thing, what compounds are you running??  picking different ones could help, as theres more than one way to skin a cat.



right now i got adex, 250mg of test and hcg, just cruising, will wait till tomorrow to hear from the doc




Pinkbear said:


> I have the same problem... Finally made a doc appt.. He gave me 2 creams and doxycycline
> 
> I ditch the creams cuz how the **** do I put them on my back and one (epoduo) was 380$ wtf!?!?
> 
> So I stuck with the pills doxycycline 100mg ED. Worked wonders! Had me almost clear in about a month and stay cleared



where did u get the pills o.o is it doc prescribed?


----------



## Yabuddy54 (Dec 4, 2013)

In on this. After every cycle I've had I have the same problem with acne, but on my face. Loolong to try some of the suggestions.


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes doc prescribed but only paid 10$ after insurence. I think if you look you can find it online. It's not that much 30-40$ maybe

I get acne on my back chest and arms luckily not my face but what's the point of all this work for a body when it gets covered with acne. 

Doxycycline works.
I took accutane as a teen, yes it works but the Likly good the doc will give it to you is very low. Plus had to get blood work while on it. I think we put enough punishment on our organs during cycles


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

Pinkbear said:


> Yes doc prescribed but only paid 10$ after insurence. I think if you look you can find it online. It's not that much 30-40$ maybe
> 
> I get acne on my back chest and arms luckily not my face but what's the point of all this work for a body when it gets covered with acne.
> 
> ...



yea im not too worried bout paying for the stuff since i got awesome benefits that covers everything and who knows, maybe ill get that prescribed, kinda hoping i get a quick fix rather then accutane, was really planning on blasting in march but if i go accutane for like 6 months, cant blast for like a full year (last blast was in sept)


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah he gave me 2 scripts 30 pills each first cycle used 30 and cleared me up.

Just started pct for 2nd cycle and started the pills again. Saved them cuz I knew I was gunna need them.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

so i got prescribed accutane o.o 4 refills is what i get, i asusme its 60/bottle, @ 40mg eac, i dont know how i feel about this.... 6 months on accutane @ 80mg.... fukin bs no blasting till like oct


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2013)

Iv heard o people running it at 20mg eod and being fine. I would try starting at 20 eod give it 1 month then bump it up if you need to. 

And you acne is gunna get a lot worse at first then better


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

he gave me 2 options of taking it

option 1 was  1 2 1 2 1 so 40, 80, 40 ,80 ,40 ,80 etc everyday and option 2 was just 80 ed


----------



## coltmc4545 (Dec 4, 2013)

I've tried everything besides getting scripts. I get cystic acne on my back and regular on my chest. Sucks but it is what it is.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 4, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> I've tried everything besides getting scripts. I get cystic acne on my back and regular on my chest. Sucks but it is what it is.



ive got it too, i think i may make a accutane log, post every week how its going etc


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 4, 2013)

Buddy of mine started Accutane about a month ago. A few months before he started his first cycle. Sust solo then through in tren the last 8 weeks. Everything was normal. Maybe a few pimples here or there...until he started the tren! Broke out like CRAZY...
He is now on his second cycle test c/deca and just about ZERO acne after a month on Accutane. His acne scars and slight discoloration is going away slowly.
Be careful though, that shit dries you up like crazy.


----------



## Bigwhite (Dec 4, 2013)

ImDennis said:


> so i got prescribed accutane o.o 4 refills is what i get, i asusme its 60/bottle, @ 40mg eac, i dont know how i feel about this.... 6 months on accutane @ 80mg.... fukin bs no blasting till like oct



40mg ed dried my face out BAD. Dropped to 20mg ed and just chapped lips. 20mg cleared me up and when you first start it seems to get worse before it gets better…


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 4, 2013)

I know I'm not a doc but I would say run it low. That shit works your don't need a lot of it. 

I was running 40-80 durin high school and crazy sides. Mood swings, dry as **** skin I'm talkin vasiline wouldn't make me moist, bloody noses. 

I'm still gunna say run it 20eod see how it goes then bump it up. This way you can still cycle without having to worry about sides.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm gonna go ahead and give you a warning since the doctors and dermatologists didnt for me.  These drugs like acutane, and other antibiotics can and will cause ulcerative colitis.  And ill tell ya right now, I'd take acne over UC any day.

I lose weight fast as hell now that I have UC, and the pain during a flareup is not worth it.

Good luck to you though, I wish you good health and clear skin buddy


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 5, 2013)

Don't try and scare him. You were just had a really bad experience that's all.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm not tryin to scare anyone, but you don't know how many times I've wished someone would have AT LEAST warned me it COULD cause an autoimmune disease that we have no cure for.  I say the same thing about the doctor that KNOWINGLY prescribed my wife antibiotics while she was on birth control and failed to mention that it pretty much cancels out the birth control...  I have a beautiful son now that I wouldn't take back for anything because of that, but at 23 I wish we could have waited and planned.. Made for growing up pretty fast.

The point I'm trying to make to the OP and anyone else reading this is that doctors don't give two ****$ about lecturing you on the risks associated with the meds they're scripting to you.   All they want is that copay and big pharma kick backs.

Ask questions, don't let them rush you out that door.  Remember, they work for YOU.  Not the other way around.


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 5, 2013)

hmm, interesting, i think ill start 40mg, if shit gets too hay, ill drop it down to 20 and just keep running it till i clear up, i thought the 80mg was also kinda bullshit


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 5, 2013)

Sounds like a very sound dosing protocol to me.   Keep us posted on your results!


----------



## Pinkbear (Dec 5, 2013)

Accutane is the tren of acne meds. Yes is ****ing amazing but with sides


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 23, 2014)

Dennis, how's your acne?


----------



## Hero Swole (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been using dandruff shampoo as recommended by sad and its working pretty well for me. Nothing amazing, but just enough to make a difference.


----------

